# Anyone else sometimes like them simple?



## dougfisk (May 11, 2013)

Autocycles, Bluebirds, and Twin-Flexes are OK I guess... but I kind of like them like this.      - A *1938 Shelby Flying Cloud*.   I am as much rider and tinkerer as I am collector.  I ride 8 to 9 miles a day (with the dog) without fail.  This is now one of my two daily riders.   I have put about 50 miles on it so far.  It rides very smooth, quiet, and relaxed.   

Everything is original but the tires, grips, and pedals.  The bike is a lower-end "unequipped" model and likely did not come factory delivered with a chaingaurd.  It came to me with a period correct generic chrome plated Wald chaingaurd, that I ditched in a hurry.  I found this period correct aluminum one on Ebay.






Pedals are are 50's vintage Schwinn because one of the original Torrington 8's is bent.





Grips are new reproductions in the correct style.





Original Lobdell long-spring seat.  These springs are stout - much more so than the Troxel on my bomber...










Original rims, spokes and nipples, taken apart and cleaned up one by one.  :shock:


----------



## dougfisk (May 11, 2013)

This style chainwheel was pretty much unique to Shelby during this era.





The bottom bracket is worn out on nearly every prewar I see.  I always restore to perfect mechanical operation.





Original 37 dated Morrow hub needed only the adjusting cone and bearings for same replaced.





Better shot of the original double butted spokes and 3/4in 2 flat nipples. 













I have left the original drop stand off for now, as I ride a lot and don't really like them.


----------



## OldRider (May 11, 2013)

Now that goes to show you that a bike doesn't need all the bells and whistles to look and ride beautifully......what a stunner! My Firestone is the same thing, low end model with nothing on it but what you need. These barebones babies rock!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 11, 2013)

I'm with you Doug,
I do like some of the deluxe bikes but sometimes simpler is better...


----------



## dougfisk (May 11, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I'm with you Doug,
> I do like some of the deluxe bikes but sometimes simpler is better...




Hey, whadaya mean; yours is loaded up.... look at that headlight!


----------



## rollfaster (May 11, 2013)

*simple*

hey doug,that shelby is absoluty beautiful.most of my bikes are simple and sweet.i love the look of a base model bike as well as a fully decked-out model.love the patina.:o


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2013)

For whatever reasons, I like my bikes pretty simple and working class. Personally I don't go in for what would have been the rich kids bikes. Unless of course, a Colson would be considered a rich kid's bike.


----------



## dougfisk (May 11, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> ...Personally I don't go in for what would have been the rich kids bikes. Unless of course, a Colson would be considered a rich kid's bike.




When I was a youngster I thought ANY NEW bike was a rich kids bike...


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 11, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Hey, whadaya mean; yours is loaded up.... look at that headlight!




Whatever Mr. Chrome Truss Rods!


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2013)

dougfisk,In answering your question.Yes I do like sometimes simple.Thats why I find Dave amusing.Thats as simple as you can get.When it comes to bikes I do like the bikes the rich kids had though.


----------



## dougfisk (May 11, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Whatever Mr. Chrome Truss Rods!




Busted!


----------



## Ranger Dan (May 27, 2013)

*"Red Cloud/Golden Cloud" or Whatever Shelby, Shelby*



dougfisk said:


> Hey, whadaya mean; yours is loaded up.... look at that headlight!




Yeah, de-luxe Flying Clouds....

I love the green and I love the ox-blood maroon of those Clouds, and I love the progression of the frame geometry.  This is from some slightly later year (WWII blackout) and it came with several layers of paint which I simplified.  I love the simple....








I call it the Golden Cloud (tribute to Red Cloud) and it has its own video:

[video=youtube;SQx-BefP9-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQx-BefP9-Y[/video]


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 27, 2013)

...um the green one's not a Shelby.


----------



## old hotrod (May 27, 2013)

Here is a link to pics from an early Cyclone Coaster/Thanksgiving weekend ride we had back in 07...if you look through the pics, notice only a few tank bikes...mostly standard level tankless bikes made the ride...remember those days Mark?

Our own Mark Mann
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/2068965971/in/set-72157603311703906/

And pics from the ride in 2007
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/2068956377/in/set-72157603311703906


----------



## Sped Man (May 27, 2013)

This is very true with me when it comes to cars. The older the better. No 02 sensors to deal with. No on board computer either. Sweeeeeeeeeeeet! With $100 you could replace your spark plug wires, spark plugs, distributor cap, rotor, points, fuel pump, coil, oil filter and buy 5 cans of oil and still have money left over to eat. God I  miss those days.


----------



## Ranger Dan (May 28, 2013)

*Shows Ya What I Know*



37fleetwood said:


> ...um the green one's not a Shelby.




After the third beer it could be anything.


----------



## partsguy (May 28, 2013)

I'm the same way! Nothin fancy.


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 28, 2013)

I like fancy...very fancy.

Few bicycle in my eyes look better without a tank, a Huffman streamline for one that calls attention to the curves or paint detail.
I like the fender pattern of these '38 Shelbys and I should have the '38 only aluminum torpedo S hornlight ready for sale in a week or two if you want to add some interest to this bike.
Chris


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 1, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I like fancy...very fancy.
> 
> Few bicycle in my eyes look better without a tank, a Huffman streamline for one that calls attention to the curves or paint detail.
> I like the fender pattern of these '38 Shelbys and I should have the '38 only aluminum torpedo S hornlight ready for sale in a week or two if you want to add some interest to this bike.
> Chris




Me too Chris - I like deluxe bikes although I have always preferred Twinbars in their more simple form and I like the Colson Commander for it's simplicity too although it's not exactly a bare frame either. I also agree that the Huffman tankless models look great regardless of having no tank.


----------

